# 1332TAD height adjust lever has limited locking



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

The height adjust lever on my HSS1332ATD will only maintain the height when it's several inches off the ground. If you try to lock it just slightly off the ground it seems to droop down until the skids stop it. Last winter I think I recall it locking at any desired height. Like many features, the manual seems outdated with its mention of high medium and low. I thought the locking lever allowed infinite height adjustment. Other examples of outdated entries in the manual show a hydraulic fluid reservoir which doesn't exist and a transmission grease fitting which also doesn't exist. Maybe I just don't see these things. If so please set me straight.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

moran said:


> ...... my HSS1332ATD .... the manual show a hydraulic fluid reservoir which doesn't exist and a transmission grease fitting which also doesn't exist. ...


I don't know much about Honda specifics - just what I read here - but a guess might be that manual could be talking about HS not the HSS you have - just a wild guess.


----------



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

No, it's clearly labeled HSS1332ATD it's just not updated nor is the shop manual Honda sells. Very unHondalike I'd say.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

moran said:


> No, it's clearly labeled HSS1332ATD it's just not updated nor is the shop manual Honda sells. Very unHondalike I'd say.


I was meaning the stale conflicting info in the manual may relate to a different model... maybe the HS has a reservoir but the HSS may not - pure random guess
If I was creating a new manual I might start with an older one and cut-n-paste - that's all I was maybe thinking
Some of the Honda folks will set you straight soon though


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Is your height control a foot pedal or at the handle bar grips?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I should have checked before I posted above, but how do you adjust the bucket height on a wheeled Honda snowblower? I'm only used to tracked versions.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The cable may be out of adjustment.


----------



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. It's a tracked model with the height control at the handlebars. I thought of adjusting the cable but there's no instructions for that in the out-of-daate shop manual. Since it's described as having infinite control I'm not sure what shortening the cable will do but I'll probably give it a try. It stays up when the auger is a foot of the ground but if it's only a few inches up it slowly droops to the ground.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

moran said:


> The height adjust lever on my HSS1332ATD will only maintain the height when it's several inches off the ground. If you try to lock it just slightly off the ground it seems to droop down until the skids stop it. Last winter I think I recall it locking at any desired height. Like many features, the manual seems outdated with its mention of high medium and low. I thought the locking lever allowed infinite height adjustment. Other examples of outdated entries in the manual show a hydraulic fluid reservoir which doesn't exist and a transmission grease fitting which also doesn't exist. Maybe I just don't see these things. If so please set me straight.


The Service Manual does give you the adjustment for the auger height adjustment mechanism cable (I was one of the first buyers of the HSS1332ATD manual, although I did not own one yet :angel. Here it is, on page 3-17










:blowerhug:


----------



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow, thank you very much. I don't know why I missed it in my copy of the Shop Manual. It may be that my 2nd edition is for the foot operated earlier version. Ironically, I've just inquired with Honda as to whether there is an update to the manual as the one illustrated is the same one I have (Second Edition 61V4100E2 (2014). In any case I can read your screenshot. thank you very much.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

moran said:


> Wow, thank you very much. I don't know why I missed it in my copy of the Shop Manual. It may be that my 2nd edition is for the foot operated earlier version. Ironically, I've just inquired with Honda as to whether there is an update to the manual as the one illustrated is the same one I have (Second Edition 61V4100E2 (2014). In any case I can read your screenshot. thank you very much.


Something does not seem right here.....
When did you buy your HSS1332ATD? and when did you buy your manual?
The HSS1332ATD manual was first available in 2016. I don't think there is a second edition yet....


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

yes there are new one on amazon.com.

link:https://www.amazon.com/Honda-HSS928-HSS1332-Service-Repair/dp/B01N26V91F/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1508238561&sr=8-3&keywords=honda+service+manual+snow+blower


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

help said:


> yes there are new one on amazon.com.
> 
> link:https://www.amazon.com/Honda-HSS928...8-3&keywords=honda+service+manual+snow+blower


Thanks.
I did not think there was a second edition already.....


----------



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

As I suspected, you apparently have a later version of the shop manual as page 3-17 doesn't show the handlebar type height adjusting lever adjustment. I took delivery at the end of 2015 and though I purchase the manual from Amazon's Honda Store on May of 2016, it's not the latest version apparently. I've asked Honda for their record of updates which they assure purchasers on their eBay store will receive but have yet to receive an answer. As I may have mentioned even the owner's manual that came with the 1332ATD in DEc. of 2015 is in error for many features which might be corrected in the online version. Thanks again.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been taking care of a very sick brother and sister, so I haven't been much use. When I get back home, I'll check my shop manual. I too took delivery of my HSS1332ATD in the last quarter of 2015 (November) and ordered a shop manual as soon as they were available. (I think it was Spring of 2016).

I have received one update packet for my HS828TAS shop manual from Honda, so I know they do update them.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

...And thanks YSHSfan for jumping right in.


----------



## moran (Dec 9, 2016)

I must admit I lost confidence in hearing back from HondaUSA on my inquiry regarding shop manual updates. I went ahead and ordered the most recent manual from Honda on eBay where they promise updates for three years. Given the value of the snowblower to me it seemed worth it to have an up-to-date manual even if it's a second one. 

Although I hardly know you I somehow feel I must wish better health to your ailing brother and sister.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

moran said:


> As I suspected, you apparently have a later version of the shop manual as page 3-17 doesn't show the handlebar type height adjusting lever adjustment.


I bought the manual within a few days of its release, it is one of the very first manuals.
Maybe there are misprints on some manuals. I have not browsed through the entire manual to double check for errors.

I have not gotten any updates for my manual.......


----------



## moran78 (Oct 15, 2017)

Just received the current shop manual for the 1332TA from Honda's eBay store and it's quite an "update" from the one I ordered from the Honda Storefront at Amazon back in May of 2016. HondaUSA refers to both of these sources for manuals in addition to your dealer but the now from Amazon was date 2014 on the cover whereas the one from Honda's eBay store is dated 2016-2017. The differences are quite substantial both as to maintenance and repair specifics as well as the graphics used to describe the different operations covered. For example, the 2014 manual tells you before you adjust the carburetor for maximum speed to "be sure the clearance between the throttle lever and control panel is 20-25 mm." The new manual calls for the same clearance to be 4-6 mm. The earlier manual has you checking the level of the HST fluid in a reservoir which no longer exists and greasing the transmission via a nipple under the right track which isn't there any more. Just to prove it wasn't a limited mistake by Honda, the Owner's Manual I received in December of 2016 with a machine newly shipped to my dealer had the same anachronisms. The downloadable owner's manual seems to be Honda's way of "updating". All in all, I remain enthusiastic about all the Honda equipment I own but their customer support needs some attention.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

moran78 said:


> Just received the current shop manual for the 1332TA from Honda's eBay store and it's quite an "update" from the one I ordered from the Honda Storefront at Amazon back in May of 2016. HondaUSA refers to both of these sources for manuals in addition to your dealer but the now from Amazon was date 2014 on the cover whereas the one from Honda's eBay store is dated 2016-2017. The differences are quite substantial both as to maintenance and repair specifics as well as the graphics used to describe the different operations covered. For example, the 2014 manual tells you before you adjust the carburetor for maximum speed to "be sure the clearance between the throttle lever and control panel is 20-25 mm." The new manual calls for the same clearance to be 4-6 mm. The earlier manual has you checking the level of the HST fluid in a reservoir which no longer exists and greasing the transmission via a nipple under the right track which isn't there any more. Just to prove it wasn't a limited mistake by Honda, the Owner's Manual I received in December of 2016 with a machine newly shipped to my dealer had the same anachronisms. The downloadable owner's manual seems to be Honda's way of "updating". All in all, I remain enthusiastic about all the Honda equipment I own but their customer support needs some attention.


I'm a bit confused here... :icon_scratch: You state you just got the manual for your '1332TA', I though you had an HSS1332ATD...?
Also you stated the manual from amazon was dated 2014....? Did you get the manual for an 'HS1332TA/S' instead of the 'HSS1332ATD' manual? As the 'HSS1332ATD' manual was not released until 2016 (how was it dated 2014....?)


----------



## moran78 (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm sorry for creating the confusion. I Tok delivery of a newly shipped HSS1332ATD in late 2015 and purchased a shop manual from what Honda calls its Honda Storefront at Amazon in May of 2016. That manual is identified as being for HS928K1 and HS1332 is dated 2014 in the lower left copyright area of the cover and is further identified as Second Edition 61V4100E2. Thinking it was the manual available six months after my purchase I puzzlingly found many inapplicable instructions. The new manual I've just received from Honda's eBay store is copyright dated 2016-2017, titled as being for models HSS928AQ and HSS1332A and further described on the lower right of the cover page once again as the Second Edition but with number 61V45A10E2. 

Maybe I can blame it all on Amazon but, more likely, I might have been careless in seeing the description on Amazon's Honda Storefront. I'm all set now and just have to go back and reset the throttle clearance.

My apologies for all the confusion and once again my thanks for your advice and patience.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

moran78 said:


> My apologies for all the confusion and once again my thanks for your advice and patience.


I was on the right track then. 

I'm glad it is all sorted out.

Let's just wait for snow......!!!!

:blowerhug::snow48:


----------

